# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Nouveaut] Les pages  cours  s'enrichissent d'un moteur de recherche

## Djug

Chers membres du club,

Les pages  Cours  de Developpez.com rfrencent et classent les cours, tutoriels, articles, traductions, etc. disponibles sur le site. 

Avec une base de connaissances sans cesse  grandissante, il est devenu ncessaire de l'enrichir d'un moteur de recherche, ainsi, il est devenu plus facile de trouver la ressource qui correspond  vos attentes.

*Quelles sont les rubriques concernes ?*

Toutes les rubriques sont concernes

*Et vous ?*

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Utiliserez-vous cette fonctionnalit ?

----------


## Auteur

euh a n'a pas l'air de fonctionner dans la partie javascript  ::aie:: 
http://javascript.developpez.com/cours/


Autre remarque :
je ne sais pas si c'est d au titre ou ma rsolution, mais l'image "Les meilleurs cours et tutoriels windows" est crase : http://windows.developpez.com/cours/
(je suis en 1280x1024)


Sinon c'est une bonne ide  ::ccool::

----------


## jimb2k

je crois que le moteur de recherche doit inclure tous les Forums(Vb.net,Sql..............)

----------


## Nicolas Esprit

Bonjour,

C'est une trs bonne initiative et a a l'air de bien fonctionn.

Cependant, les donnes sont rarement  jour. Je prends exemple sur la rubrique .NET qui a t actualise le 12 mai. Entre temps il y a dj eu pas mal de nouveaux articles et ceux-ci n'apparaissent pas dans les rsultats de la recherche.

Mais globalement, c'est dj beaucoup mieux avec cet ajout.  ::ccool::

----------


## djayp

Salut !

Sympa et pratique, avec deux bmols cependant :
- Le moteur n'est pas visible sur la rubrique principale : http://general.developpez.com/cours
- Y'a un peu trop de pubs  mon got...

A++

----------


## Marc Lussac

> - Y'a un peu trop de pubs  mon got...


C'est la pub google standard a n'est pas la notre, j'aimerais bien pouvoir l'enlever aussi  ::aie:: . Pour l'enlever deux solutions :
1) Payer une somme consquente (parce qu'on a un trafic trs lev)  Google pour la virer  ::aie::  
2) utiliser une autre technologie sans pub

On a dj une solution (avec pub oblige) , mais au moins a marche, dans le futur un on verra si on peut trouver une solution sans pub, encore un projet dans notre pile   :;): 





> - Le moteur n'est pas visible sur la rubrique principale : http://general.developpez.com/cours


Oui a serait bien, mais comme cette page est une page qui principalement rfrence d'autres pages je ne sais pas si c'est facile  faire, enfin on peut toujours rajouter le projet dans la pile  :;): 

Merci  tous pour vos observations  ::ccool:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## gorgonite

http://linux.developpez.com/cours/

les recherches ne semblent pas limites  dvp

----------


## Lung

> Avec une base de connaissances sans cesse  grandissante, il est devenu ncessaire de l'enrichir d'un moteur de recherche


Trs bonne ide !   :;): 




> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


J'ai test, mais les rponses trouves n'ont rien  voir avec dvp, ni avec l'informatique.    ::koi::

----------


## Djug

> J'ai test, mais les rponses trouves n'ont rien  voir avec dvp, ni avec l'informatique.


quelles sont les pages cours concernes?

----------


## monwarez

cours linux
La recherche ne se limite pas  dvp

----------


## Djug

> les recherches ne semblent pas limites  dvp


le problme de la page cours Linux est rgl

----------


## Lung

> quelles sont les pages cours concerns?


Delphi.

----------


## Auteur

> quelles sont les pages cours concerns?


XML : http://xml.developpez.com/cours/

----------


## Nono40

> Delphi.


Il y a des cours dans la page cours Delphi qui sont en Anglais et qui ne sont pas sur dvp. La recherche tant effectue sur l'ensemble des pages rfrences sur la page cours, il peut y avoir des rsultats hors dvp.

A moins que tu n'aies vu une page dans les rsultats qui ne soit rfrence dans la page cours mais a serait bien du nous dire laquelle  :;):

----------


## Lung

a y est, j'ai compris.
En fait, les deux premiers liens, c'est des pubs (qui n'ont rien  voir avec ma recherche). J'avais pas vu le mot *annonce*  droite.
Et comme ma recherche n'a presque rien trouv, je ne comprenais pas.

----------


## Djug

> XML : http://xml.developpez.com/cours/


problme rsolu

----------


## Hinault Romaric

Belle initiative  ::ccool:: . L'quipe de developpez n'est jamais en vacance et toujours en train d'innover  ::lol:: .

----------


## mlny84

Pas mal du tout cette fonctionnalit  ::D: 
C'est plus visible que la recherche personnalise qui existait dj et qui tait pour tout le site de developpez, l a permet de rester dans la rubrique choisie.

Chapeau  ::ccool::

----------

